# Trainz Routes: The CNJ Railroad



## gc53dfgc

So with my new computer powerful enough to do just about anything asked of it I was finally able to install Trainz Simulator 2012 (along with Railworks) and also got my Blue Comet DLC. I played with the engine but have run into one problem, there is no routes for the CNJ and very little content for the CNJ railroad and even fewer useful for a 1930's session.

Now on to my bright idea to actually make the complete route that the Blue Comet took which would not be to bad if the CNJ main terminal was a dlc I could get. So with my Blender program I am now going to make the station and then get it over to the trainz program and use it, might as well make other things for the railroad as well since the station is going to take me at least a month to get right.:eyes: So here's to hoping I can achieve this and a suggestion to all not to try something this big.:laugh:

Of course for all you folk I will be sure to get some photos up as well.


----------



## New Berlin RR

hey its train related so it can't be all _*ALL*_ that bad.....


----------



## gc53dfgc

Well that is sort of true, just a lot of time and work that has to be done before enjoying it.

And so I bring you the first portion of it after an evening of work. The CNJ Terminal's tracks and condensing tracks leading to just a single line.








A few of the tracks in place.








833 Shows off her beauty.








Adding of the condensing tracks and switches.
















All the tracks (1-19) in place with the condensing to a single line as well.








Map view.








CNJ 833 Heading The Blue Comet out of the terminal.


----------



## gc53dfgc

Also, The condensing area leads to just one line because in all the photos and limited information there is for the station it shows it as only one line in and out of the station. 

I am sure Ed will be around sooner or later and of course if anyone else on the forum knows some facts about the terminal and the CNJ I would love to have it to better build the route.

(FUN FACT: The Blue Comet is on it's original track 10 as it was when in operation)


----------



## New Berlin RR

very cool, that a picture of you in the lower left corner with big blue? and this in the trainz1012 program?


----------



## tjcruiser

Way cool project ... that Comet looks fabulous as a 3D model!

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc

New Berlin RR said:


> very cool, that a picture of you in the lower left corner with big blue? and this in the trainz1012 program?


Not me with "Big Blue". Not sure how to add a picture of my own. It is Trainz 2012 The Limited Edition one, that has been on sale at the site for half a year.


----------



## gc53dfgc

I have just finished downloading all CNJ content that can be had for Trainz 2012


----------



## Randy_Marsh

Will you be including a Kreigslokomotive?


----------



## gc53dfgc

I don't really think a German war locomotive would fit well with a New York City train station and railroad.

Might do a war scenario in the future though.


----------



## Big Ed

gc53dfgc said:


> Also, The condensing area leads to just one line because in all the photos and limited information there is for the station it shows it as only one line in and out of the station.
> 
> I am sure Ed will be around sooner or later and of course if anyone else on the forum knows some facts about the terminal and the CNJ I would love to have it to better build the route.
> 
> (FUN FACT: The Blue Comet is on it's original track 10 as it was when in operation)


What terminal? Jersey City?

Heck you probably know as much as me, if not more on the old CNJ.


----------



## Gansett

Seems quite a few roads had a Comet, the New Haven did also. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comet_(train)

FWIW I've had a lot of idea's much worse than yours.


----------



## Big Ed

JackC said:


> Seems quite a few roads had a Comet, the New Haven did also. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comet_(train)
> 
> FWIW I've had a lot of idea's much worse than yours.



Only CNJ (New Jersey) had the Blue Comet.


----------



## gc53dfgc

big ed said:


> What terminal? Jersey City?
> 
> Heck you probably know as much as me, if not more on the old CNJ.


Heck, I thought since you were from New Jersey you had at least visited the station once. You own all lot of their model trains anyways. I have only found one aerial shot of the station that shows the track platforms and it is present day with no track.


----------



## Big Ed

There are not to many old pictures of the station.

Did you see this aerial shot?


----------



## Big Ed

Help you lay your rail?


----------



## gc53dfgc

Time to go relay all the switches. Thanks for digging those up Ed but I am gonna need some larger ones to fully see the tracks.


----------



## gc53dfgc

I found about ten more aerial photos the the terminal just by typing in Jersey City Terminal instead of the CNJ Terminal or its other names.


----------



## gc53dfgc

Someone was nice enough to make the CNJ/Jersey City Terminals unique bumpers that are exclusive to just the CNJ. So along with deleting the wrong switch sections I added in the bumpers and also added in one of the adjacent freight sidings that runs along the length of the building.









It always starts with one.








And then there is thousands.








An up in the air shot.








And one of the two freight sidings with CNJ1000 pulling a freight train.

I am having a serious problem trying to get steam locomotives downloaded and working with trainz 2012 since 2010 they switched how it all worked making a lot of the steam engines no longer usable.


----------



## gc53dfgc

Back to work once again, finally found the actual station and all of its parts made by one of the best makers of freeware content for Trainz by the name of Magicland.

So thanks to his hard work he saved me a good month of trying to remake the station.
















Main building and the arcade in place.








Front of terminal with brick wall installed.
















Beginning of the new station platforms.








Had to remove all of the old track to get the platforms set up perfectly, so here is one rail (Track 20) finished up with the Blue Comet in station.


----------



## gc53dfgc

K, this post is going to be a little different.
I have four questions for everyone-

Make a new thread with the proper title of the route and all that good stuff (yes/No)
How many people own Trainz simulator 2012 or earlier (Yes/No)
Who would be interested in getting the route (Yes/No/Maybe)
Should we have a section added to the forum for train simulator related things (Yes/No)

Now to move onto all of the good progress I got done today...








Final track platforms put into place with the proper number and also the proper lengths.








Aerial map view, getting there.








End of track bumpers, arcade, walls, and station all set to proper size and lengths as well as positions.








Track number boards and fence installed.
























Got most of the switching yard installed for the station itself, almost all of the track work is done to spec with real images from the time era, I have had to smudge a bit of it to make it all work and seem realistic do to a lack of photos of the yard itself.


----------



## New Berlin RR

Make a new thread with the proper title of the route and all that good stuff: up to you honestly, may be best to keep it here as part of this thread (if related) to show progress...

How many people own Trainz simulator 2012 or earlier: I own "Trainz the complete collection" (Trainz sim 2006, trainz routes 1-4, trains sim 2004, ultimate trainz collection, trainz paint shed)

Who would be interested in getting the route: Maybe, if it will work with all known versions of Trainz I would get it, especially if all consists in your map can be messed with and hooked up and shunted around the yard (i find that fun to do)

Should we have a section added to the forum for train simulator related things: Yes, would be nice, might already be here not too sure but would be nice to have sections for other train related things (like train sims) to use as a reference area and a place to talk about them


----------



## gc53dfgc

New Berlin RR said:


> Make a new thread with the proper title of the route and all that good stuff: up to you honestly, may be best to keep it here as part of this thread (if related) to show progress...
> 
> How many people own Trainz simulator 2012 or earlier: I own "Trainz the complete collection" (Trainz sim 2006, trainz routes 1-4, trains sim 2004, ultimate trainz collection, trainz paint shed)
> 
> Who would be interested in getting the route: Maybe, if it will work with all known versions of Trainz I would get it, especially if all consists in your map can be messed with and hooked up and shunted around the yard (i find that fun to do)
> 
> Should we have a section added to the forum for train simulator related things: Yes, would be nice, might already be here not too sure but would be nice to have sections for other train related things (like train sims) to use as a reference area and a place to talk about them


I think I am going to get a moderator to change the title, as for it working with past versions it all should. I am using Trainz 12 which is the newest and has trouble with older content so it is compatible with all past versions.


----------



## New Berlin RR

well like i said if it works ill download it and help test it  now to figure out how to get my trains to work....


----------



## tjcruiser

gc53dfgc said:


> I think I am going to get a moderator to change the title


What would you like the title to be?

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc

Trainz Routes: The CNJ Railroad


----------



## Xnats

Looking good GC and grats on the new computer :thumbsup:


----------



## gc53dfgc

Got some more time to work on the route. Still getting the passenger yard sorted out but managed to add on the CNJ warehouse and a stretch of track past the passenger yard.









The coach yard.








































The CNJ Warehouse.
























Front of the terminal with the ferry docks installed.
























Installed a working crossing with some foliage.
































And some parting shots for the day.


----------



## tjcruiser

GC,

Looking FABULOUS !!!

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc

I have to figure out how to get the route so it can be downloaded for use with others. I think I have enough track now for someone to test out the yard and point out some flaws.


----------



## gc53dfgc

I have hit a bit of a snag on the route. I wanted to include a Low-V subway system as a part of the route but from what I can find the CNJ or any trackage near them never connected to a subway of any type and I really wanted to keep the trackage original. If anyone knows that New Jersey had a subway in the 1930-40's and can lead me to some info on it that would be appreciated.


----------



## Big Ed

gc53dfgc said:


> I have hit a bit of a snag on the route. I wanted to include a Low-V subway system as a part of the route but from what I can find the CNJ or any trackage near them never connected to a subway of any type and I really wanted to keep the trackage original. If anyone knows that New Jersey had a subway in the 1930-40's and can lead me to some info on it that would be appreciated.



I don't think they had any sort of subway.

In the first overhead shot of the terminal did you notice all the RR barges, tugs and ferry boats?:thumbsup:

That used to be one busy terminal I wish we could zoom in on the overhead picture I posted.

Edit,

I can zoom in some but the closer you get zoomed in the blurrier it gets.


----------



## New Berlin RR

gc53dfgc said:


> I have to figure out how to get the route so it can be downloaded for use with others. I think I have enough track now for someone to test out the yard and point out some flaws.


cool, well if you want me to ill be willing to test it out!


----------



## gc53dfgc

Well been away for a while and got a short little test clip thrown together with some new video software I have.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=va8hR54avtY


----------



## gc53dfgc

Round two of the test videos, also got the main passenger yard redone... again, I had them reversed and really did not want to go through making them all again but decided the route deserved to be close to perfect so they have been redone to match what photos I have available. Also added more track to the main line and freight line as well as a bridge. I may have to lengthen the track to go straight out farther because in pictures it should be farther out before the bridge.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAYuVtJsUFU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Big Ed

gc53dfgc said:


> Round two of the test videos, also got the main passenger yard redone... again, I had them reversed and really did not want to go through making them all again but decided the route deserved to be close to perfect so they have been redone to match what photos I have available. Also added more track to the main line and freight line as well as a bridge. I may have to lengthen the track to go straight out farther because in pictures it should be farther out before the bridge.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAYuVtJsUFU&feature=youtu.be



More CNJ trains......longer......further...... more CNJ train barges.......more CNJ Camelbacks.......more CNJ tugboats........More, more.:thumbsup:


----------



## gc53dfgc

I am actually getting to the limits of what I can do locomotive wise for the CNJ. I am going to have to reskin a lot of locomotives. and get some people to make some for me. The amount of content steam wise for ts12 is really low.


----------



## gc53dfgc

It's about time to revive this thing, and so I have been digging up as much information about trackage rights as I can as that is what is preventing me from going further with this route.

I should have an update in the next month or so and hopefully some of the members on here will be able to find some information to help with the creation as well.

I also will try to have the last saved route file put on here as well for those wanting to help test the route.


----------



## gc53dfgc

Okay, I have two different routes so I am not entirely sure which one is the proper one.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ic2rgirhi0kprv4/CNJ Railroad.cdp

https://www.dropbox.com/s/yywad2d2wv21s4r/The Blue Comet.cdp


----------



## gc53dfgc

Refined most of the track work to be smoother.
Before








title="Hosted by imgur.com"/></a>
After









Also started a massive re-skinning project of locomotives to CNJ livery as well as fixing a large amount of errors created by the upgrade of steam content from 2.4-2.7 to 2.9.

CNJ 0-6-0 108
















CNJ 0-6-0 1 Camelback
















Other locomotives and items featured in the route








































































The only payware so far is the Blue Comet pack which will be required for the route, at least right now it will be. I will try to keep as much freeware as possible but if a CNJ engine appears as payware only I may have no choice but to make it a requirement. 
I have also gotten a lot of ground texturing done but only have a rough idea of where all the tracks have to go due to a lack of information on what the CNJ lines looked like at the time.


----------



## Big Ed

Cool. :smilie_daumenpos:

The Old CNJ , back from the dead. :appl:

I can't blow the horn! 

I can't find much more on the track, besides what I showed you already.

I will keep my eyes opened, might be pictures in some of my old magazines.


----------



## gc53dfgc

I've done it!

I have found a complete map of the Jersey City yard. This has lead me to redo an entire portion of the yard to make it more realistic but it also frees up space and makes operation as well as use easier.

I am still looking for people that want to help test the route. If you want to test the route please post your name in a post with your computers specs as well as either an average frame rate or a low frame rate and the settings that you use in the game. I will slowly compile together a list that will show what the route is capable of running on.

At current the route has been tested on a Nvidia Geforce gt430 graphics card. This card being an OEM card is similar to what was once the performance version of the nvidia geforce 8800gt but with MSI afterburner can be overclocked to a higher rating. This card in the yard at current sees rates as low as 15fps so I would recommend using a card no less than a Nvidia GTX 460 or similar AMD or ATI card for use with this route unless you can deal with the lower frames.


----------



## Big Ed

Where did you find that?
You have a link to it?

Are you going to put ALL of the track in that is shown. To all the piers etc?

They sure had a bunch of switches huh?


Good find. :appl:


----------



## gc53dfgc

big ed said:


> Where did you find that?
> You have a link to it?
> 
> Are you going to put ALL of the track in that is shown. To all the piers etc?
> 
> They sure had a bunch of switches huh?
> 
> 
> Good find. :appl:


Here is where I managed to find the large map of the rail yard.
http://www.libraries.rutgers.edu/rul/exhibits/nj_railroads/njrr.php?c=9
I am going to try and put all the track in but if it becomes to taxing for my graphics card or more likely a more modern card like a gtx 480 then I may have to eliminate a few tracks.


----------



## norgale

How could anyone ever run a yard like that and keep the trains all straight? The simulation looks to be more work than building a layout. Pete


----------



## gc53dfgc

norgale said:


> How could anyone ever run a yard like that and keep the trains all straight? The simulation looks to be more work than building a layout. Pete


I would have to agree with you, I have no clue how someone would ever be able to manage all of that. For the purposes of this though it is intended to simply offer leaving and arriving at the station, as well as some simple yard work. When it is done of course.


----------

